# The Heresy Novel



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello! 

I have this idea of a novel that we all can write together here at Heresy. It would work like this that I will open a thread and write the first line then anyone can continue. The rules would be: 

1) First off all, post 'WRITING' in the thread.
2) write your contribution, max 300 words.
3) Any participant may only introduce ONE character to the plot. 
4)Edit your post and replace WRITING with what you have written. 
5) when you are finished you must wait until atleast three others have written before posting again. 

What do you think? Could it work or are there additional rules we need to add before we begin? Would you contribute? 

What will we have here in the end? Maybe the inspiration for the next BL best seller, maybe it will just turn to sand or it will become a parody, giving us lots and lots of laughter.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

It is an interesting concept.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> It is an interesting concept.



Thanks alot! Though it seems the interest is low, or maybe just slow started.


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

It would be godawful. Novels take planning and strategising. If you wanted to do this way rather a collection of linked short stories.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

I think it could be fun, but I'm already bogged down with enough work, good luck thoughk:!


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

LazyG said:


> It would be godawful. Novels take planning and strategising. If you wanted to do this way rather a collection of linked short stories.


Hm a dozen different authors taking their time to do stuff. You are like 80% likely to be right. But then again if they can agree on how to play out the different HH-chars I would be fine, problem is that I prefer people to make up their own chars instead of expanding upon other people's chars.


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

LazyG said:


> It would be godawful. Novels take planning and strategising. If you wanted to do this way rather a collection of linked short stories.


It'd be bad compared to a BL novel, sure, but it would be a whole lot of fun to write, which is the point. And "The End" was similar, and that turned out quite awesome. What was lost in polish was gained in creativity.

But "The End" is asleep for lack of interest, and interest is my main concern here as well. On the format, I think it'd be nice to decide the initial idea for the story before we begin. "The End" had no 300-word or 1-character limits, but I do think those are very good ideas to make things a bit more organized. Maybe also a time limit such that, if someone doesn't write their part within five days, someone else can take over.

Anyways, I'd be up for participating for sure.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

The time limit is a great idea. I'll think a bit more to this and launch it later this month.


----------

